# Black Plastic Glass Track



## narre (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all

Does anyone know where I can buy black 5mm glass track?

Cowdroy (stocked at Bunnings) only have white and brown. I am yet to check with a glazier, but I am assuming that they would also get their stuff from Cowdroy

There are a few old posts on this but no luck it seems - so I thought I would put this up in the vain hope that things might have changed since then.

Someone was selling it last year, but they are currently listed as ‘suspended’…….


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 5, 2011)

*im sure there is a member here who has a company that are just starting to sell the black glass tracks. someone i am sure will remember who it was, ill try to see if i can find the thread

your looking for Virides* *maybe search for their name and then contact them, im sure i seen something recently about their new tracks they are about to bring out

ok not the person i was thinking of but here is a link to the ad from br3nton 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-services-5359/black-5mm-glass-tracks-170690/

*


----------



## Bryce (Oct 5, 2011)

His name is Br3nton, he has a for sale add up. Top guy as well.


----------



## narre (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Bryce and Jeannine - I have sent a PM to Brenton & Virdes.

Cheers


----------



## winny111 (Oct 5, 2011)

You can order Plastic Track made By ICON PLASTICS from Bunnings special order desk it is cheaper than the cowdroy stuff the keep in stock on the shelfs. Not sure if they have black but I purchased White and I know they had brown.


----------



## narre (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks winny


----------



## Erebos (Oct 8, 2011)

I never received a pm?


Cheers Brenton


----------

